# Medical Record Auditor book versus NAMAS study guide



## mcandia (Sep 10, 2011)

I am currently studying for the CPMA exam and brought the Medical Record Auditor book about a year and a half ago. At that time I took the BETA exam. I missed passing it by 4 points but now want to retake it. For the compliance piece I find this book very helpful and informative.

Problem: I am going thru some of the audit exercises in the book but have found some Wrong ICD - 9 codes and procedural codes. I just did some Radiology ecercises and found an error.

Does anyone know if the NAMAS book is more helpful as far as the auditing piece goes?

Thanks,
Maria CPC, CPC-H, CEMC


----------



## losborn (Sep 12, 2011)

Not really.  Best thing IMHO is to purchase a practice coding test.

Lin
CPC, CEMC.CPMA


----------



## ANGELAMM2004 (Oct 4, 2011)

*medical record auditing book vs NAMAS*

Hi Maria,

I have both the Medical Record Auditing book by Deb Crier and also attended and got the NAMAS book at the two day conference. IMO the conference, NAMAS book helped because they direct you in the important parts of the exam to study, give you a practice exam to see how you are progressing. 

One thing to keep in mind is that you can bring your CPT, HCPCS and ICD-9 book with you and your EM guidelines docuementations as well as your e/m auditing tools. The exam ask alot of regulatory questions. You are allowed 5 hours to take the exam, Most that I have talked to didn't need that long, and I didn't either. 

I would advice to study both books the weeks before going to test, and then don't study the night before,  you should do great! Good luck to yo


----------



## aimie (Oct 4, 2011)

*books*

I agree both books. and the practice test. I just did the NAMAS review use both


----------



## mcandia (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your feedback, I appreciate it.

Maria CPC, CPC-H, CEMC (hope to be CPMA)


----------

